# How ribbons work



## nadoon (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi, I'm a GBAtemp regular right now and I have a request. How do ribbons work? Can someone explain the order of green and red ribbons. How to trade greens for reds. Being an administrator/moderator and so on.... I need an explanation from top to bottom. Thanks.


----------



## rockstar99 (Sep 21, 2009)

more posts=more ribbons


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 21, 2009)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=159840&st=0
there u go


----------



## nadoon (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks! Now I get it but still a question for anyone, after posting a certain number of posts, do you get to choose if you want to be a moderator/administrator/staff and etc... ?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 21, 2009)

no mods/admins/staff are chosen or else a lot of people would just spam up their posts to be a mod lol


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 21, 2009)

nadoon said:
			
		

> Thanks! Now I get it but still a question for anyone, after posting a certain number of posts, do you get to choose if you want to be a moderator/administrator/staff and etc... ?


Seeing I have the most, I should be admin.


----------



## nadoon (Sep 21, 2009)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> nadoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow! I was just looking at your profile because a lot are talking about you then I check on my question and WOAH! You're on my topic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Anyway. If it's not by choosing, then how does it work? (Question is for anyone not only Hadrian.)


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 21, 2009)

i think you misread my post =P i meant no you cant choose to be a mod/admin/staff you have to be selected to do that.


----------



## Domination (Sep 21, 2009)

You msut contribute a lot and not be stupid.

And you must also lick Hadrian's wenus.

I can only do one of them, I guess I'm out


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 21, 2009)

nadoon said:
			
		

> Wow! I was just looking at your profile because a lot are talking about you then I check on my question and WOAH! You're on my topic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Basically you'll have to be known to the red guys fairly well, be very trust worthy and be someone who wants to be staff to help the forum and not just for the status.

That or know Costellos love secrets.


----------



## nadoon (Sep 21, 2009)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> nadoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hah! Okay, thanks I got it now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No wonder you're famous.


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> nadoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ill catch up too you soon enough ...


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 22, 2009)

I sent a PM to shaun asking if I could be a mod, but he hasn't replied... Shaun, if you're reading this, please reply! I think I'm a good contributor and I can be trusted (if I say so myself), so I'd like to become a mod. It's not for the status (yeah, of course I'll be happy, but that doesn't matter), but for just being able to quickly remove any rule-breaking posts.


----------



## Minox (Sep 22, 2009)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> I sent a PM to shaun asking if I could be a mod, but he hasn't replied... Shaun, if you're reading this, please reply! I think I'm a good contributor and I can be trusted (if I say so myself), so I'd like to become a mod. It's not for the status (yeah, of course I'll be happy, but that doesn't matter), but for just being able to quickly remove any rule-breaking posts.


Usually one of the first rules to becoming a mod is to never ask to become one


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 22, 2009)

speaking from experience with modding a few forums, asking to be a mod is the best way to NOT be a mod, you get my drift?


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 22, 2009)

Yup enjoy your ribbons guys, I miss mine, this stupid sheriff thing sucks.

Could be worse though I suppose, better then having a stupid newspaper there instead.


----------



## zuron7 (Sep 23, 2009)

If you ask to be a MOD you don't get to be a mod so don't ask to be one.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 23, 2009)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is pretty much true...

To be honest, people that are asked to join the staff usually have absolutely no idea about it, and probably haven't thought about it..They are helpful members that got selected..
Anyone who shows desire and asks to become staff isn't good choice, because there is a chance that they might abuse their power..

And p1ngy.....I find you more sexy with one sheriff badge then couple of ribbons 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And yeah, stupid newspapers, how lame


----------



## Minox (Sep 23, 2009)

* Moniox slaps Toni & p1ngpong around around a bit with a shiny newspaper and awaits the possible trashing of his post.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 23, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> And p1ngy.....I find you more sexy with one sheriff badge then couple of ribbons



Depends where I put the ribbons though Toni, and I can still wear the cowboy hat... if that's your thing.


----------



## nadoon (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi, I'm a GBAtemp regular right now and I have a request. How do ribbons work? Can someone explain the order of green and red ribbons. How to trade greens for reds. Being an administrator/moderator and so on.... I need an explanation from top to bottom. Thanks.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 24, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're my thing you tiny creature 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would say we've gone offtopic, but we're still talking ribbons, so I guess it's OK! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was happy when I lost my ribbons, I got medal!!!


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 24, 2009)

The blue ribbons *still* don't show up on the classic and lite skins.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(I made a topic about this many months ago)

Pleeeeeease fix this.  I'll promise to stop posting for a week if you do.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 26, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Minox_IX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I'd abuse my power as much as you do, so I don't see any problems with that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And damn, I forgot you shouldn't ask to become a mod... Meh, I'll never be one anyways, so fuck this.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 27, 2009)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Well, I'd abuse my power as much as you do, so I don't see any problems with that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm the only one who's allowed to abuse powers, others mods can't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And what I'm doing is not abusing, it's called FUN!


----------

